# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Trợ thủ không thể thiếu

## kulu193

*Nếu là một game thủ thực thụ, chắc chắn bạn sẽ không xem nhẹ tai nghe. Bởi vì ngoài chức năng chính là tái hiện âm thanh trong game, tai nghe còn là thiết bị định vị đồng đội, đối phương rất tốt. Xin giới thiệu đến các bạn 2 dòng sản phẩm tai nghe đáp ứng tốt các nhưu cầu trên :*


*Creative Sound Blaster Arena Surround

*


Thiết kế dạng vòm ôm lấy toàn bộ tai, Sound Blaster Arena Surround khá ôm tai, kín và đệm mút dày tạo cảm giác êm ái. Tuy vậy, củ loa khá ôm và kín nên đeo lâu bạn sẽ hơi bị nóng. Tai nghe dễ dàng điều chỉnh kích cỡ cho hợp với vòm đầu. Đáng nói là micro được Creative thiết kế khá tiện, dạng tháo lắp. Màu trắng sữa kết hợp đen cũng tạo cho Arena Surround một phong cách khác, nổi bật so với các tai nghe thông thường. Tai nghe cũng có nút chỉnh âm lượng cho micro và âm lượng phát rời tiện lợi, dây nối rất dài (2,5m). Nhìn chung, Arena Surround khá đẹp, êm ái và thuận tiện. 

Điểm nổi bật nhất của Arena Surround là tích hợp chip âm thanh X-Fi, kết nối với máy tính qua ngõ USB. Chỉ việc cắm vào ngõ USB máy tính, hệ thống (hiện tương thích Windows XP, Vista) sẽ nhận diện driver âm thanh cho tai nghe và chuyển sang sử dụng driver này. Điều này đảm bảo cho chất âm không bị ảnh hưởng bởi chip âm thanh tích hợp của hệ thống và đạt được hiệu ứng như nhà sản xuất mong muốn. Và thực chất, chip X-Fi được giới chuyên môn đánh giá cao về công nghệ giả lập âm thanh vòm mang tên CMSS-3D, mà rõ rệt nhất là cho tai nghe. Do vậy Arena Surround thừa hưởng được những ưu điểm này.

Qua thử nghiệm, có thể nói Arena Surround tái hiện môi trường trong game rất tốt, âm thanh trong trẻo, chi tiết và có cảm giác không gian được nới rộng ra, sống động. Hiệu ứng giả lập âm vòm rất tốt, bạn cảm nhận được tiếng trực thăng trên đỉnh đầu, tiếng bom nổ sau lưng hay tiếng ra lệnh tiến lên trong Call of Duty, Counter Strike... Ngoài ra, chất lượng micro khá tốt. Theo Creative, họ đã đưa vào sản phẩm này công nghệ VoiceFX để làm biến giọng giọng nói của bạn và công nghệ Silencer để giảm tiếng ồn của môi trường trong game khi chat. Giá: 2,502 triệu đồng.


*Ưu:* đẹp, chất âm tốt, hiệu ứng vòm xuất sắc

*Khuyết:* chỉ dùng được với máy tính (vì lấy nguồn qua USB)


*Creative Fatal1ty Professional Series Gaming Headset MK II

*



Thuộc dòng sản phẩm mà Creative bắt tay cùng game thủ kỳ cựu Johnathan “Fatal1ty” Wendel đưa ra, chiếc tai nghe này cũng có những đặc điểm mà có lẽ bất kỳ game thủ nào cũng ao ước. Với kiểu thiết kế hao hao tai nghe Arena Surround đề cập trên, tai nghe có củ loa lớn, ôm trọn tai, đệm mút êm ái, khung chụp chắc chắn, có khả năng điều chỉnh tiện lợi, micro dạng tháo lắp, dây nối dài. Điểm khác biệt của Fatal1ty MK II là màu đen tuyền, kết hợp logo Fatal1ty nổi bật, trông rất “ra dáng”. Tuy nhiên, Fatal1ty MK II lại không có được những công nghệ âm thanh như của Arena Surround như CMSS-3D, VoiceFX… tai nghe lấy nguồn âm thanh và micro qua 2 jack 3,5mm. Dù vậy, tai nghe này cũng được Creative chăm chút kỹ lưỡng như jack cắm bằng đồng, chống bị oxy hóa, cho tín hiệu âm thanh tốt, màng tai nghe toàn dải (20Hz – 20kHz) kích thước 40mm, micro có tính năng Silencer nếu bạn dùng chung với card X-Fi Titanium.

Chất âm của Fatal1ty MK II rất tốt, chỉ kém sau Arena Surround một chút về khả năng tái hiện môi trường trong game, không gian có vẻ nhỏ hơn, âm thanh “chật” hơn. Tuy vậy, các chi tiết âm thanh MK II đều thể hiện rất trong trẻo, rõ ràng, âm trầm ấn tượng, sâu nặng. Tiếng lì xì của lựu đạn trước khi nổ, tiếng lá cây xào xạc khi bước chân bạn vừa ngang qua, tiếng động cơ canô vụt ngang… trong Crysis rất thật. Micro cũng khá trong, rõ, sử dụng thuận tiện. Giá: 1,591 triệu đồng .

*Ưu:* thiết kế đẹp, sử dụng thoải mái, chất âm tốt

*Khuyết:* sử dụng lâu vẫn bị nóng tai.

----------

